# Pre-Hung 30x69.5 or 30x70 exterior doors?



## bfenn (Feb 13, 2009)

We bought a new house recently - 1927 Tudor - and the previous owner had started to finish off the basement and even installed an exterior door to the back stairs. 

Unfortunately, the exterior door is starting to come apart at the bottom (cheap wood door that wasn't treated with any waterproofing sealant). 

I need to replace the door, but it has odd measurements of:

height: 69.5" (could probably do 70" and remove a small strip of wood above the door

width: 30" (door)
width: 33 5/16" (door + existing frame)

depth: 1 3/4"

Any idea where to find/order a door of this size? 

I can't go any wider because the door sits in the foundation of the house.

Thanks in advance,
b


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

It's not the width.................. You're putting in a door less than 6' high?????? I don't think a half inch one way or the other is going to make a bit of difference.


----------



## buletbob (May 9, 2008)

As mentioned above your door height is only six feet, Any style and rail constructed wood door wood be out of the question. there would be no main support rails left on the door. even if you cut top and bottom. your only choice wood be a flush door. Or! have a custom door built at a price that might shock you. Steel door and plug the bottom. I cant see why you cant consult a mill shop, or a local lumber yard. BOB


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Like Bob said. There's no reason you couldn't order a door from the local lumber yard. I've ordered both wood and metal, reduced height doors that way.
Ron


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

bfenn said:


> Unfortunately, the exterior door is starting to come apart at the bottom (cheap wood door that wasn't treated with any waterproofing sealant).


 b, You are right. The bottom side of the door most likely was never sealed when it was installed. Door manufacturers make it a point that new doors must be sealed on all *SIX* sides immediately to maintain the warranty.

Here is a handy chart for Stile & Rail nomenclature:
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...Q&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image&cd=1


b, Try calling the Seattle lumber yards for leads:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&rlz=1C1CHME_enUS302US305&q=Seattle+lumber+yards&btnG=Search

.


----------



## Constructive1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi bfenn,

Your best bet may be to utilize Frank Lumber's (The Door Store) matching service...they are located on 15th NE at about 180th. If you can take the door in to them, they can modify a new door for you that will be sized to match the one you bring in, and will have the hinges mortised in the same locations, and bored for the lockset(s). This applies if you can replace the slab only, and don't need or want to replace the jambs as well.

If you do want to replace the whole unit (jambs and slab), they can make a new prehung door for you that will fit the rough opening size that you give them.

Hope this helps, and good luck with your project!

Brian


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Good info from Constructive1

bfenn, Let us know what happens. You have a lot of folks rooting for you.


----------

